

Tonchidot Madness: The Video - themichael
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/17/tonchidot-madness-the-video/

======
dmose
I've been intrigued by barcode scanning on mobile phones for quite some time.

I'm wondering what UPC database they query? Does anyone know of a company that
provides an API? (aside from <http://www.upcdatabase.com/>)

~~~
Hast
They claim that they don't do any image processing. Personally I'm pretty
convinced that it's fake. (And I'm guessing that the TC50 judges are at least
skeptical as well.)

To clarify, I think the augmented reality bit is fake. (Where you point the
camera at something to get information about it.) Getting information about
which stores are in the area as well as adding comments to a location is
neither new nor particularly hard.

